# That's hard to believe! Flash drive storage



## HiDesertHal (Jan 21, 2018)

Those little flash drives (or "Thumb" drives) can store many GIGABITS of data...I don't see how that's possible in view of their tiny size!

Hal


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2018)

I know, it always fascinates me Hal.... my husband tries in Vain to explain it to me, but I don;t have a techi mind at all....


----------



## Falcon (Jan 21, 2018)

Hal,  They say size matters,  and it does matter in most cases.   It all depends  upon  WHAT  you're measuring !


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 21, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Hal,  They say size matters,  and it does matter in most cases.   It all depends  upon  WHAT  you're measuring !



I hear ya talkin', John!

HDH


----------



## Mike (Jan 22, 2018)

I don't understand it all either Hal, but to be in the
modern World, we have to accept that they do
as advertised, I did find an explanation that you
might be able to understand, I am an Electrical
Engineer and I don't really know what he/she is
talking about.

https://www.quora.com/How-is-the-data-stored-in-a-micro-storage-chip-like-an-SD-card

Mike.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 22, 2018)

HiDesertHal said:


> Those little flash drives (or "Thumb" drives) can store many GIGABITS of data...I don't see how that's possible in view of their tiny size!Hal



It's called "technology".  My desktop PC is far more powerful than some of the huge, room filling, computers I worked on 30 or 40 years ago.  The amount of data that can be stored on a microchip is doubling every 2 or 3 years as ways are found to increase the capacity of these chips.  It has almost reached the point where the entire Library of Congress can be held in a person's hand.


----------



## kteas1 (Jan 31, 2018)

I wish my brain doubled every two years

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Jan 31, 2018)

My very first flash drive held 64 mb. It came with a Dell computer I purchased. I love that external drives keep getting smaller. I have a 4 tb drive that fits in the palm of my hand.


----------



## HipGnosis (Feb 2, 2018)

kteas1 said:


> I wish my brain doubled every two years



You're referring to Moore's law.   It also says you / it would need to get cheaper too.


----------

